# Mineral rights and Mineral de Pozos



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

dollyjain said:


> Deleted


Do you live in Pozos? The last thing Pozos needs is people that want to restart mining.
We certainly would welcome people that come for the history and high desert beauty.
It is a great place, to us and a small group of expats, but not for everybody.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*The new Precious Minerals Era for Mexico ushering in ?*

Hi: dollyjain

Commercial Property for sale in Mexico - Mineral de los Posos and other places.

I'm curious if any one has experiences buying Commerical Property with "Mineral Rights"? You're right, that with the new designation as "Pueblo Magico", it should enhance property values, and two if you get the kicker of potentially being on top of a mine, even more.

I know the Mexican Government own's all Oil & Minerals in the ground in Mexico. They have to? Lease the rights to you, or sell them to you? I just don't know how that works. Does anyone on this blog?

Once this Depressionary bout of this Long Depression starting with the Dot.com crash in 2000 ends, we'll have massive inflationary times. Some Financial Analysts are predicting $2000.00/oz. for Silver and $5000.00/oz. for Gold (in USD), is where it could hit. To me, that means a whole lot of the old Spanish Mines will become very economical to re-open and continue mining. 

Imagine Juanjuato going back to being a major mining center? Some Financial Analysts have already listed one of the mines there as "...unlimited supply", as it's been in production since the 1500's. Disneyland and Silver Rush Era at the same times?

Real de Catorce might be another place to buy property? What a transformation that would be? From a couple of hundred souls still living there to a boom town?

I know here in Nayarit I was privy to see old documents (now on-line) showing 11 distinct mining districts in the Sierras of the Huichol and Coras. Actual mines sites listed. I know there are some Canadian and an Austrialian firm already re-opened some mines here. One on the south side of Mt. San Juan real close to Compostela.

It could get real interesting again here in Mexico if precious metals get to those heights? It will be like a Gold Rush Era again. Boggles the mind, what changes would occur. Drug Cartels abandon Drugs for Gold/Silver? Going into legitimate business, providing protection for ship-ments out of the mines to the banks? Who knows?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi: dollyjain
> 
> Commercial Property for sale in Mexico - Mineral de los Posos and other places.
> 
> ...


If you want to see how present day mining affects towns, just drive east of SLP where a Canadian mining company is destroying what had been one of the 4 mining ghost towns of the bajio. Luckily for Pozos, the ejido has fought off, so far, any attempt to restart the mines. There is now a proposal for a mining park that will hopefully set aside the wonderful old mining complexes.

You are right that property in Mexico is almost always conveyed without mineral or in some cases water rights if below the surface. There is always a risk that the government will sell those rights. However, most mining companies now want surface rights as well as they want to remove the surface.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> If you want to see how present day mining affects towns, just drive east of SLP where a Canadian mining company is destroying what had been one of the 4 mining ghost towns of the bajio. Luckily for Pozos, the ejido has fought off, so far, any attempt to restart the mines. There is now a proposal for a mining park that will hopefully set aside the wonderful old mining complexes.
> 
> You are right that property in Mexico is almost always conveyed without mineral or in some cases water rights if below the surface. There is always a risk that the government will sell those rights. However, most mining companies now want surface rights as well as they want to remove the surface.



Here within a 5 minute drive from the last colonia in San Luis Potosi the Cerro de San Pedro mine has been water blasting the hills within view to the very small town that is a popular day trip for family picnics and the enviormentalist have so far not gotten anywhere as the hills disappear from view looking for silver, A very picturesque town. They have a small 1600´s church and tiny plaza. Alan

http://www.bestday.com/San_Luis_Potosi/Attractions/

Scrowl done a bit to see the town center.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Here within a 5 minute drive from the last colonia in San Luis Potosi the Cerro de San Pedro mine has been water blasting the hills within view to the very small town that is a popular day trip for family picnics and the enviormentalist have so far not gotten anywhere as the hills disappear from view looking for silver, A very picturesque town. They have a small 1600´s church and tiny plaza. Alan
> 
> San Luis Potosi Attractions,Santa Maria del Rio,Parque Tangamanga|San Luis Potosi
> 
> Scrowl done a bit to see the town center.


Gold minig not silver mining there. The discription on the link above might be wrong. They had both gold and silver mines operating in the state of San Luis Potosi from the 1550s and the rich mine owners built many plazas, colonial buildings and parks here especially in the mid to late 1800s. Now they have 2 large refineries here. One aluminum , electro refining, no polution, and the other copper, I catch a wiff of it if the time of day and wind is just right.

See photos of the plazas on the link above.There are 3 large plazas one block apart with granite and another pinkish stone colonial buildings surrounding the plazas and nearby and a large park one block from there, that used to be the monasaries´ garden in the 1600s or so, I forget. The historical center is quite large and quite old. 

Also the mine issue: I saw a news article this summer on the local TV that there is nothing stopping the water blasting and it continues.

Canadian Mining Crimes in Mexico


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been studying the mining industry in Mexico since 2007 and it has become my business. Any Mexican entity, person or Mexican business, can register and pay for an area of sub-surface with the Secretary of Economy (mining dept) if the area has not already been given as a mineral concession. Within the last 7 years the government updated the "ley minera". Among the updates was a change in term to all mining concessions to 50 years and renewable once. 

It is in the Mexican constitution that sub-surface concessions have preferential rights over surface land owners. The surface landowners own the first meter and everything below is property of the mineral concession owner. 

Many mineral concessions expire due to non-payment of taxes. A 100 hectare concession costs about 9,000mxn per year payable in two payments. 

According to the USGS, as of January of 2010, less than 8% of the entire country had been properly explored for minerals.

Petroleum, uranium and salts are owned by the Mexican government and, as of today, can not be owned by private citizens or industry.


----------

